# Pantech Element - Voice capabilities



## genuinedickies99 (Jan 1, 2013)

I was pretty surprised when my new Element started to send/receive text messages shortly after installing Go SMS pro. Upon later investigation I found that it does indeed have the capability to send/receive voice calls (real ones, not voip)

I didn't think this was possible, but it is. I'm wondering what I need to investigate or what software I can use to test these capabilities and get this tablet turned into my all-in-one device.

Much appreciated!

Jason


----------



## nyarrgh (Jun 25, 2012)

I am able to send /receive text and MMS using GoSMS Pro too, but how are you able to place or receive calls?

Thanks


----------



## maelo0525 (May 29, 2013)

I am able to make voice calls using text+ and it really does work


----------

